# Carna x Vulcain pups 11 weeks



## Timothy Stacy

Carna x Vulcain pups 11 weeks on their second leg bite session. Both are females

Graubaer's CVarka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL2bSLKOnGo

Graubaer's Cahira
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaCvYTNMds0


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Nice, so Varka is still there


----------



## Anna Kasho

Nice pups!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So what kind of dogs are those ? I think I like them. =D>


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wade Morrell

very nice....


----------



## Martine Loots

Nice 

You're doing a good job as a decoy but still a few remarks 

No need to keep the pups on a leash. If you put a leash, then let the person holding the leash stay close and guide the pup to the right entry. Now the leash is preventing the pup to take a good entry.
Better: let the person hold the pup (no leash). Hands on the chest and guide the pup towards the decoy. At the last moment, very close to the leg, when the pup already opens his mouth, release him and the entry will be perfect.

Also, when you stand behind the pup to make him dig deeper, close your legs so he can't go backwards to get away with the sleeve


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

They grow so fast! Nice girls


----------



## Timothy Stacy

@ Carmen, what can I say. She's hard to let go.

@martine, thanks for the compliment. It's my brother in law behind and his first dog so I figured it would be easier to back tie the first few times but I understand perfectly what your saying. I like the idea of putting my legs together also, thanks!

@ jeff, they are Cane Corso crossed to st. Berhnard, LOL.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

After this the cops came. Somebody called and said I was hitting the dogs and had them tied to a tree? Now I get a visit from animal control to make sir I'm not neglecting the dogs. Ahhhhhh

Cop asked if I had the dog tied to a tree. Yes I did, is that illegal? 
Cop, no. I'm thinking then why did you ****ing ask?


----------



## Jim Nash

Timothy Stacy said:


> After this the cops came. Somebody called and said I was hitting the dogs and had them tied to a tree? Now I get a visit from animal control to make sir I'm not neglecting the dogs. Ahhhhhh
> 
> Cop asked if I had the dog tied to a tree. Yes I did, is that illegal?
> Cop, no. I'm thinking then why did you ****ing ask?


As a Cop I think I can answer that . So I can better explain to the overly sensitive goofball that called on you in the first place , what you were actually doing which wasn't hurting the dog . Having to deal with these wackjobs quite a bit the more you can explain to them the better . 

It's amazing how strong a reaction people will have if they think a dog has been abused and how many will look at every little thing someone does with a dog as abuse . They will bounce around from bawling to angry , visibly shaking and just over the top . Often times you tell them you have investigated and found nothing wrong and they freak and start calling supervisors , animal control , the mayor . It's bizarre . 

Now that it's winter I'll be dealing with the dog out in the cold issues . Most of the time I find a healthy , happy , warm dog , with a good thick coat , and a proper well insulated dog house . Not good enough for them . For me most of the time I don't get Animal Control involved . But for others if they are a PITA I will so Animal Control can tell them the same thing I did and hopefully put the matter to rest .

I don't think you should have a problem especially with those videos as evidence . 

Anyways , nice dogs .


----------



## Martine Loots

Timothy Stacy said:


> @ Carmen, what can I say. She's hard to let go.
> 
> @martine, thanks for the compliment. It's my brother in law behind and his first dog so I figured it would be easier to back tie the first few times but I understand perfectly what your saying.* I like the idea of putting my legs together also, thanks!*
> 
> @ jeff, they are Cane Corso crossed to st. Berhnard, LOL.


What Joâo does is kneeling behind the pup, so the pup more or less is in his lap and he's holding the sleeve on both sides of the pup's mouth. Like that you can encourage and in the same time keep control.


----------



## Martine Loots

Martine Loots said:


> What Joâo does is kneeling behind the pup, so the pup more or less is in his lap and he's holding the sleeve on both sides of the pup's mouth. Like that you can encourage and in the same time keep control.


p.s. Also prevents the pup from pulling as the only movement he can do is go forward and hence dig deeper as you keep the sleeve where it is (difficult to explain but I hope it's clear...  )


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Nice persons around you good we didn't do anything on Saturday morning....

Time for a fence with something growing at the inside so they cannot see


----------



## Timothy Stacy

@ Carmen, that was at the park up the street, in the back corner by the forest preserve. My neighbors would not call but the other dos would go crazy once they heard the clatter stick!

@ martine, I understood completely, and I will do it that way as well!  thanks.


----------



## Joby Becker

Jim Nash said:


> As a Cop I think I can answer that . So I can better explain to the overly sensitive goofball that called on you in the first place , what you were actually doing which wasn't hurting the dog . Having to deal with these wackjobs quite a bit the more you can explain to them the better .
> 
> It's amazing how strong a reaction people will have if they think a dog has been abused and how many will look at every little thing someone does with a dog as abuse . They will bounce around from bawling to angry , visibly shaking and just over the top . Often times you tell them you have investigated and found nothing wrong and they freak and start calling supervisors , animal control , the mayor . It's bizarre .
> 
> Now that it's winter I'll be dealing with the dog out in the cold issues . Most of the time I find a healthy , happy , warm dog , with a good thick coat , and a proper well insulated dog house . Not good enough for them . For me most of the time I don't get Animal Control involved . But for others if they are a PITA I will so Animal Control can tell them the same thing I did and hopefully put the matter to rest .
> 
> I don't think you should have a problem especially with those videos as evidence .
> 
> Anyways , nice dogs .


Tim I am suprised it hasn't happened to you before that...where you live.

I had the police called on me for similar things more than I can count.

The wierdest that actually happened was that a real strange Police officer decided to give a 20 minute lecture to everyone at the training group, about how you don't need to do any sort of bitework with a dog, that she had 1 pitbull and 1 doberman that would give their lives for her out of love, that training will not do anything, it is the dogs love that will make the difference, and that training dogs even for sport is crossing the line of the human/dog bond, by MAKING them bite people.. I got a ticket for "illegally training pitbulls" there was not even 1 pitbull there, and 4 people did not have have licenses on the dogs, we all won when we went to court. 

We also had some guests over to watch some training in Russell IL, and one lady brought her mom with her, the crazy lady let my disabled friend's dog out of its crate and took off ALL of his collars while she was in the house calling the police on us for abusing dogs that were tied to a tree, while we did a little work outside. My friend has use of only one hand, and keeps his collars on his dogs all the time. (the lady was crying cause his dog was in a crate, and was shackled with 2 collars!!!, we found out later)

Some one else brought their dog in the house, and the one she let out of the crate almost killed the dog that came in...and the dog had no collars on it, so it was very hard to stop him. It was a huge cluster fukk once the police showed up, the crazy lady blamed my friend for having a vicious dog, and was crying...blabbering how all the dog there were being so poorly treated...The owner of the messed up dog did try to sue the older lady for the vet bills., but that went no where. Animal control did come out and took one of his kennel dogs on another occasion, because the dog had no *FOOD* in his kennel...and took another becuase his face had scars on it, from multiple litters of puppies hanging off of his jowls..
I also got harrassed in a park for playing tug with a dog...by a rogue cop.

I challenged many a person, Police/ Animal Control, civilian to tell me exactly what laws I was breaking on many occasions, none were ever found. The biggest reason, like Jim said, was neighbors or passersby that
see abuse...these same people will never understand why anyone would train a dog to bite a "person". Another is barking dogs can be annoying, I always maintained that there is no law that says the neighbors have to like what I do, as long as it is legal.

Just keep things on the up and up, because if Animal Control has been out, you are now on the radar, and they most likely WILL come back...

Once the police have come out a couple times, hopefully it wil get around that you are not an idiot and are not abusing dogs...and they will stop calling AC out there, if they do come by..

Or better yet, the cops will start to come over and train their dogs with you, that really irritates the people that call and complain about it...I love it when that happens, it has happened at every place I trained at where the police were called out. Not every time,not every police officer but at least one in every location, sometimes 2-3 police started coming over to train.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

The guy interested in Varka from your town was a police officer if Im right 
Sell him the dog and let him come by for training


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Just spoke with animal control. She was at the house and said how those 2 dogs in the kennel are lucky dogs, that's a nice setup you have . We talked for a while and said the same as the cops, do it in your yard or in the woods!

Joby this is the first time here but in oak lawn it happened several times but the k9 cop came out so animal control was never called.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jim, you are absolutely right! Luckily the animal control lady was well grounded to earth!


Jim Nash said:


> As a Cop I think I can answer that . So I can better explain to the overly sensitive goofball that called on you in the first place , what you were actually doing which wasn't hurting the dog . Having to deal with these wackjobs quite a bit the more you can explain to them the better .
> 
> It's amazing how strong a reaction people will have if they think a dog has been abused and how many will look at every little thing someone does with a dog as abuse . They will bounce around from bawling to angry , visibly shaking and just over the top . Often times you tell them you have investigated and found nothing wrong and they freak and start calling supervisors , animal control , the mayor . It's bizarre .
> 
> Now that it's winter I'll be dealing with the dog out in the cold issues . Most of the time I find a healthy , happy , warm dog , with a good thick coat , and a proper well insulated dog house . Not good enough for them . For me most of the time I don't get Animal Control involved . But for others if they are a PITA I will so Animal Control can tell them the same thing I did and hopefully put the matter to rest .
> 
> I don't think you should have a problem especially with those videos as evidence .
> 
> Anyways , nice dogs .


----------



## Bob Scott

Jim said;
"Now that it's winter I'll be dealing with the dog out in the cold issues . Most of the time I find a healthy , happy , warm dog , with a good thick coat , and a proper well insulated dog house . Not good enough for them . For me most of the time I don't get Animal Control involved . But for others if they are a PITA I will so Animal Control can tell them the same thing I did and hopefully put the matter to rest ."


It drives me up a wall when the TV weather people warn us to "Bring your dogs in tonight". 
The one time yrs ago that my wife wanted me to bring in a couple I had they went nuts in about 5 mins and were panting and digging at the door to get back out.
A good coat, insulated dog houses, fed/watered regularly and just as important, shelter from the wind is the best thing you can do.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Bob, I was most concerned about the animal control officer being some sort of animal rights officer who would ticket me for keeping dogs outside, or just general harassment due to that fact. However they are sheltered as you described.


Bob Scott said:


> Jim said;
> "Now that it's winter I'll be dealing with the dog out in the cold issues . Most of the time I find a healthy , happy , warm dog , with a good thick coat , and a proper well insulated dog house . Not good enough for them . For me most of the time I don't get Animal Control involved . But for others if they are a PITA I will so Animal Control can tell them the same thing I did and hopefully put the matter to rest ."
> 
> 
> It drives me up a wall when the TV weather people warn us to "Bring your dogs in tonight".
> The one time yrs ago that my wife wanted me to bring in a couple I had they went nuts in about 5 mins and were panting and digging at the door to get back out.
> A good coat, insulated dog houses, fed/watered regularly and just as important, shelter from the wind is the best thing you can do.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

freakin PETA followers.


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Police get called on us all the time. Usually the claim is we are dog fighting (yeah right in Chicago PUBLIC PARK)
I find if you vomit out a massive information about trying, what you are doing, sometimes give a little OB show, they can't get out of their quick enough. As Joby said, you always get a couple that are interested in what we are doing or where we get our training gear.
Now they usually drive by, b/c someone called, but dont even stop when they see its us.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Kevin Walsh said:


> Police get called on us all the time. Usually the claim is we are dog fighting (yeah right in Chicago PUBLIC PARK)
> I find if you vomit out a massive information about trying, what you are doing, sometimes give a little OB show, they can't get out of their quick enough. As Joby said, you always get a couple that are interested in what we are doing or where we get our training gear.
> Now they usually drive by, b/c someone called, but dont even stop when they see its us.


Don't you know it's cuz your DS on your avatar is brindle, and all brindle dogs are pitbulls?! 

God I'm glad my neighbors own pits and don't care what I do on my side of the fence.


----------



## eric squires

Try being an animal control officer in this weather it is about enough to drive you crazy dealing with people calling in complaints for abuse because dogs are outside. Welfare checks are all we get done. Most of the officers that work in my department train dogs so people are lucky here. The only hassle they would get is not letting us so we can work dogs too. the general public is crazy and have no idea that dogs are still animals not people in fur.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Eric, I was hoping it was someone like you when I thought about who would show up. The lady was very understanding and knew what I was doing. I bet you deal with and see some crazy shit around this time. I actually made mention about you when she asked about Vitors and I spoke about you and his sister Eva, thought it would help LOL.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Joby Becker said:


> Tim I am suprised it hasn't happened to you before that...where you live.
> 
> I had the police called on me for similar things more than I can count.
> 
> The wierdest that actually happened was that a real strange Police officer decided to give a 20 minute lecture to everyone at the training group, about how you don't need to do any sort of bitework with a dog, that she had 1 pitbull and 1 doberman that would give their lives for her out of love, that training will not do anything, it is the dogs love that will make the difference, and that training dogs even for sport is crossing the line of the human/dog bond, by MAKING them bite people.. I got a ticket for "illegally training pitbulls" there was not even 1 pitbull there, and 4 people did not have have licenses on the dogs, we all won when we went to court.
> 
> We also had some guests over to watch some training in Russell IL, and one lady brought her mom with her, the crazy lady let my disabled friend's dog out of its crate and took off ALL of his collars while she was in the house calling the police on us for abusing dogs that were tied to a tree, while we did a little work outside. My friend has use of only one hand, and keeps his collars on his dogs all the time. (the lady was crying cause his dog was in a crate, and was shackled with 2 collars!!!, we found out later)
> 
> Some one else brought their dog in the house, and the one she let out of the crate almost killed the dog that came in...and the dog had no collars on it, so it was very hard to stop him. It was a huge cluster fukk once the police showed up, the crazy lady blamed my friend for having a vicious dog, and was crying...blabbering how all the dog there were being so poorly treated...The owner of the messed up dog did try to sue the older lady for the vet bills., but that went no where. Animal control did come out and took one of his kennel dogs on another occasion, because the dog had no *FOOD* in his kennel...and took another becuase his face had scars on it, from multiple litters of puppies hanging off of his jowls..
> I also got harrassed in a park for playing tug with a dog...by a rogue cop.
> 
> I challenged many a person, Police/ Animal Control, civilian to tell me exactly what laws I was breaking on many occasions, none were ever found. The biggest reason, like Jim said, was neighbors or passersby that
> see abuse...these same people will never understand why anyone would train a dog to bite a "person". Another is barking dogs can be annoying, I always maintained that there is no law that says the neighbors have to like what I do, as long as it is legal.
> 
> Just keep things on the up and up, because if Animal Control has been out, you are now on the radar, and they most likely WILL come back...
> 
> Once the police have come out a couple times, hopefully it wil get around that you are not an idiot and are not abusing dogs...and they will stop calling AC out there, if they do come by..
> 
> Or better yet, the cops will start to come over and train their dogs with you, that really irritates the people that call and complain about it...I love it when that happens, it has happened at every place I trained at where the police were called out. Not every time,not every police officer but at least one in every location, sometimes 2-3 police started coming over to train.


My first Schutzhund club was able to train at the sheriff's department. That was really nice, as we never really got bothered. Our PSA club currently trains at our decoy's house. We have a good number of bully breeds in our club. A neighbor kid recently accidentally let one of his pit bulls out of the house, which ended up getting into a quick scrap with Lynda M.'s American bulldog as she was getting ready to go out onto the field for protection. We got the cops called on us for fighting dogs in the front yard even though the dogs were separated in less than 30 seconds. #-o It usually helps clarify what we're doing as some of the folks have trained with other police officers in other clubs before.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

Just a few months ago I had some fruitbat FOLLOW ME IN HER CAR while I was out walking a Mali pup. First time around she just slowly followed me, thought she was looking for a house number and didn't pay attention. She was holding up traffic to the point they were honking and cussing out the window as they passed her. Eventually she left, circled the block and started following again. Asked if my dog was ok, I said yes and ignored her...she kept following until I turned around and asked if I could f*cking help her. Proceeded to tell me that she thought I was abusing my dog. Turned the corner and then she, again, followed me then yelled at me that she heard my dog yelp and was calling the cops. Did her the favor and got my phone out and dialed 911 telling them a crazy was following me yelling out her car window that I was abusing my dog in the middle of the sidewalk, broad daylight, during rush hour.

She left, cops came out to talk to me. First thing the guy said was "oh he's only a pup for god's sake." ****ing lunatics! Told a couple of friends in the neighborhood to see if anyone knew her and they asked what I was doing with the dog, like reinforcing a heel or something. Kicker is NOTHING. Wasn't in a heel position, no corrections, wasn't even on a training collar. Wasn't even talking to the pup, we were just walking down the street.

Someone wants to harass me like that I'll do them a favor and make the call for them. Only regretful she didn't drive past me a second time so I could get her plates.


----------



## mike suttle

I guess Im pretty lucky to live where I do. The only time a cop shows up here is to train with us, or to buy a dog.
I am pretty sure some of the stuff we do with our little Terriers here would get the neighbors in most cities in an uproar and get every cop and animal control officer in the county called for sure.


----------



## andreas broqvist

We gott the cops cald on us when we did weight pulling. Every time fore 3 weeks  The cops was prety tired og that shit then.

Peopel wher ther yeling at us becaus we abused ouer poor dog, Yes wery mutsh and she likes it to ore why is the tail waging. My SM dog 

Peopel nead to get a life.

One guy got his dogs inpounded becaus he had a tredmill. The TOK the dogs. He goot them back but hey that is crazy.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> After this the cops came. Somebody called and said I was hitting the dogs and had them tied to a tree? Now I get a visit from animal control to make sir I'm not neglecting the dogs. Ahhhhhh
> 
> Cop asked if I had the dog tied to a tree. Yes I did, is that illegal?
> Cop, no. I'm thinking then why did you ****ing ask?


Damm thats crazy stuff. All's well that ends well I guess but what a hassel. And I think that once you have been checked out alright by the cops you should be able to invoice the stupid do googer who complained for your lost time and costs associated with this matter. Then the cops should be able to fine her for their wasted time and resourses, and I say her because 100-1 says its a women............


----------



## eric squires

I wish that people would just start using some sense and talk to their neighbors before they call me in for a complaint. Every once in awhile it is a real case of abuse. We seized 113 dogs this week for cruelty. Shut down a puppy mill.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

CVarka is now for sale. I'm told that I have too many dogs by my wife. This female is super super nice. Very good food drive and SHE LOVES TO BITE! Full pushing grips! She is already AKC registered. 4 months old now! Sit and down started, also whistle recall. She is a really nice pup. Send me a PM if interested

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL2bSLKOnGo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Too bad, she is indeed really nice!!!!


----------



## Dave Martin

Too bad indeed, but your lose is someone else's gain.. Looks like a great girl, I'd definitely be interested if I were in the market.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Carmen, you should have brought her back to Holland with you 

Dave, I just want her to get in a working home! She is very similiar to her mom in character but her food drive is very high. I'll get some pics of her.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

If I had the space we surely would have taken her


----------



## Wade Morrell

to bad her brother has taken over the Morrell household or she would be a buckeye!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

She will be coming with to the seminar if I can make it and if she isn't sold by then.


----------



## Barry Connell

...whatcha think Wade.....Art?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wade Morrell

Barry, I think Art would love her...I love having the brothers in the club...why not add the sister..


----------

